# Neue Festplatte zeigt zu wenig Speicher an



## Naya (9. April 2009)

Moin zusammen 

Die SuFu hab ich genutzt, aber leider nichts gefunden, was auf mein Problem zutrifft. 

Folgendes Problem: Ich habe mir eine neue interne Festplatte gekauft, 1TB (Seagate Barracuda 7200.12, 1000 GB SATAII 32MB). Da mein Computer leider etwas "suboptimal" im Innenraum eingerichtet ist, kann ich die Festplatte nicht im zweiten Festplattenslot anschließen - Nun hängt sie Übergangsweise an einem E-SATA Anschluss. 
Momentan ist in meinem Rechner noch eine 320GB-Festplatte, die ich gegen die neue austauschen möchte, sobald ich alles, was ich auf ihr drauf habe, auf die neue packen konnte.

Mir werden bei der neuen Festplatte aber nur 30MB Speicherplatz angezeigt o_O Eine Partition habe ich noch nicht erstellt (kann ich aber auch nur 30MB groß machen, ich hab es versucht) und wenn ich sie Formatiere, kommen 31MB dabei raus. (Ich hab Vista Home Basic 32MB)

Der Kunden"dienst" der Firma sagte mir nach der Schilderung des Problems auch nur "Tja. Keine Ahnung. Da kann ich nicht helfen", was doch irgendwie zum in-den-Tisch-beißen ist. Hat jemand von euch eine Idee?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.
- Naya


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2009)

schließ die platte doch mal normal an einem SATA-anschluss an. du musst die dafür ja nicht richtig einbauen und festschrauben. wenn es dann geht, dann hat es nur wasmit dem anschluss zu tun.

und schau mal, ob die platte hinten, wo auch die stecker rankommen, jumper hat. vlt. is einer falsch gesteckt, die erklärung dafür, welche position was bedeutet, müßte bei den pins oder auf der platte oben draufstehen


----------



## BigBubby (10. April 2009)

Klingt nach dem guten alten Bug.


Also wenn du Pech hast, hat ein veralteter (e)Sata-Controller die Firmeware zerschossen und deshalb werden nur noch die 30-31mb (manchmal auch bis 8gb) erkannt. 
Häufiger passierte das eigentlich bei den Samsung F1 1TB Platten in Kombination mit Gigabyteboards, die nicht das aktuellste Bios drauf haben.

Von Samsung für ihre Platten gibt es inzwischen ein Tool, dass diesen Fehler wieder bereinigt, wobei natürlich nur so lange du es nicht wieder genau so anschließt. Ob Seagate das auch hat, weiß ich nicht. Deshalb sollte es intern auch nur die 30mb haben, einfach Garantie/Gewährleistung ausnutzen und zurückgeben.

Auf jeden fall solltest du dein Bios auf den aktuellsten Stand bringen und das nächste mal die Festplatte nicht extern anschließen, da der Controller anscheint probleme mit >1TB Platten hat.

Sry, dass ich dir da keine einfache Lösung anbieten kann. (Übrigens scheint der Support sehr bescheiden zu sein, denn das Problem ist jetzt schon 1 1/4 jahr bekannt)


----------



## Naya (10. April 2009)

Moin nochmal 

Dankeschön für eure Antworten.
Habe nun nochmal die Festplatte genauer unter die Lupe genommen, meine Motherboard-Treiber geupdated (Ist auch wirklich ein Gigabyte...), die Festplatte intern, extern und extern über USB angeschlossen - und nichts hat sich verändert. *seufz*

Naja. Hab hier in der letzten Woche noch 3 andere Hardware-Sachen bekommen, die auch allesamt nicht funktionieren (wohlgemerkt: immer von unterschiedlichen Anbietern/Firmen), werd morgen dann mal die Post belagern und alles zurückschicken. Manchmal glaub ich, unsere Nachbarn kaufen zum gleichen Zeitpunkt, zu dem ich Technik kaufe, superstarke Industriemagnete ._.

Dankeschön für eure Hilfe 
- Naya


----------



## BigBubby (11. April 2009)

hat nichts mit dem industriemagnet zu tun.
Das problem ist, dass durch irgend einem fehler im controller die festplatte ihre firmenware zerstört und damit die festplatte nicht merh korrekt arbeitet.
Aber jetzt weißt du ja woher es kommt


----------

